# Best Budget Guitar - The Loar L0-16 - only $532 inc. case at Bluedog Guitars



## Bluedog (Mar 13, 2012)

Here's our favourite budget guitar, a gutsy little blues box perfect for just about everybody, but especially those who like rock, blues, and slide guitar: the Loar L0-16. Styled after the Gibson L-00.
We have these in Black or Natural - including a deluxe Guardian hardshell case, only $532 ($422 for guitar, $110 for case! These guitars are made in China of Mahogany Laminate/Solid Spruce top, and set-up in the USA (with a bone nut and saddle!).

And here's why Justin Townes Earle plays the Loar LO-16 (from Acoustic Guitar Magazine):

After years spent playing vintage guitars, Justin Townes Earle decided he wanted something new. “I got tired of fans coming up and asking me what kind of guitar I was playing, and having to tell them it was a $6,000 guitar,” Earle says. “I wanted a working guitar, where I could tell people, ‘It’s under $1,000. And you can easily find one.’ So I just bought a Loar LO-16, and that’s what I’m playing. It’s a small-body black guitar with a white pickguard, similar to the Gibson L-00, and it’s loud. Really loud. It’s got a great balance, not too high and not too low, with a neck that’s wide without being super-wide. As far as playing goes, the string reaction is great, and there’s absolutely no delay. You strike the string and hear the note immediately.”

Bluedog Guitars is an authorized Loar and Recording King Dealer - let us know if there's something you'd like us to order in for you! Call us at 604-971-2893. Our shipping prices are great - usually $35 to Calgary, $70 to Halifax.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Wow!
These look fantastic!


----------



## Bluedog (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah they really are, ElectricMojo - I bought one myself for my kickaround guitar - the one I'm not afraid to go all cowpunk on! An awesome guitar all around (and we own a fair number of high end guitars ourselves...)


----------

